# What wire is allowed in an industrial use zoned building?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Wanna give me an example?


Combustible:










Non Combustible:










We have different building code requirements for combustible and non-combustible buids, different fire ratings on wire, fire stopping, pipeing etc.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wanna be that 2nd building can burn down just as fast as the 1st? As soon as you put all the other stuff in there it's gonna burn baby burn.

The only type of a building that isn't going to burn is a steel outbuilding with no insulation or a stone/brick/block building with a stone or steel roof. No furniture allowed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Wanna be that 2nd building can burn down just as fast as the 1st? As soon as you put all the other stuff in there it's gonna burn baby burn.
> 
> The only type of a building that isn't going to burn is a steel outbuilding with no insulation or a stone/brick/block building with a stone or steel roof. No furniture allowed.


Probably, I'm just telling you about ON building code.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

...........


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


>


I hate you Leo...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can't put it into your signature hahahaaaa.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can try.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Damnit


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How's this


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I found a loophole.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> How's this


It's a fabrication, means nothing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting closer


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Wanna give me an example?


Type 1, or this:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I agree with what has been said about calling the AHJ. There are just too many variables and there isn't a SOP for the type of setup you mentioned. In my part of town for an industrial building/storefront they say that anything lower than 7 feet must be in EMT but you can use anything you want above 7 feet provided that it's properly secured and it doesn't look like a rats nest.


----------

